

The perfect iPad stand - you probably have one... - blackmac
http://webdesktoplife.com/post/513291136/the-perfect-ipad-stand-you-probably-have-one

======
bmalicoat
I'm usually anti-case for all my gadgets but the 1st party case is a must for
the iPad IMO. Makes it way easier to type and to prop up like this. This is a
nice hack in a pinch but I wouldn't want to use it all the time.

~~~
stcredzero
Agreed. The case increases friction, which makes it much more stable on your
lap or knee. The tuck-in flap enables 3 different stand positions: low angled
landscape, tall angled landscape, and vertical portrait. Those last two are
ideal for use with the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. Also, you can use the flap as
a sun shade for occasional outdoors use. (iPad is really an indoors device,
though.)

IMO, the case increases iPad ergonomics by 50%.

------
acg
Perhaps "perfect" is not the adjective. Pretty sure this could be perfected in
many ways. Inexpensive or quick maybe.

------
buster
Err... why is this frontpage news, what the hell?

~~~
jodrellblank
Err... why is this the top voted comment, what the hell?

More on topic, why would you spend $500 on a high profile gadget where one of
the main attractions is the style of it, and then balance it on some moulded
plastic that was only ever intended to be a temporary shipping support to the
things you wanted (blank DVDs)?

It's not the perfect iPad stand, it's a really incongruous luxofrugal mixture
that looks ripe for you to touch the top corners, dislodge from the small gap
the lower edge is hooked into and have it at least slip down onto the table,
and at most slip down scratching the back, then slide onto and off the edge of
the table causing you to start forwards, spilling whatever you were holding
and end up with a damp crotch, and stained carpet, a scratched iPad and
feeling like an idiot.

Nice observation, now stop doing that and treat your expensive stuff with more
respect; or if you have enough cash that you don't consider an iPad expensive,
buy a proper stand!

------
eogas
They have these awesome cradle-like things at Best Buy for displaying them. I
asked the rep if you can buy them somewhere, and he said "no".

~~~
mikecane
The slanted lucite circle with the silicon ring on it. Apple Store has those
also. Can't be long before we see someone selling that. Or something similar.

------
elblanco
Thought this was going to be a link to
[http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4bbf279f7f8b9a457377...](http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4bbf279f7f8b9a4573770400/ipad-
stand-fail.jpg)

------
pohl
Is anybody able to visually identify said object? Oh...a CD blanks spindle.

~~~
kaib
Spindle that used to hold empty writable DVDs/CDs.

------
blackmac
It's surprisingly stable... Try it!

------
gahahaha
I don't have one.

If I now just DON'T buy an iPad, I'm set.

